# How to remove eco earth from vivariums



## Joe1507 (Aug 11, 2008)

Ok guys this is going to be a bit of a pointless post as ill sound like a deuche :lolsign:

Ok well basicly for my toads Theyre on eco earth but I was jsut wondering how do you guys remove the eco earth from the viv as it usually takes me ages and then i have to like wipe down the tank etc.
I was just wondering is there liek a easy method of doing it. :?
:lol2:


----------



## alnessman (Mar 8, 2008)

i use a hoover


----------



## KJ Exotics (Jun 16, 2007)

Depends how big the tank is, turn it upside down, wash it out with water to get the bits that get stuck lol. 
Or if big enough, get a dustpan and use that.


----------



## Reaper941 (Mar 21, 2008)

Get off your arse and don't be lazy. :Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## Spider Call (Mar 23, 2007)

With a hoover also XD 
Just make sure that if it is a hoover with no bag that you wash it well after....


----------



## langyfromswansea (Jun 1, 2008)

get a lil car hover there quite cheap i had mine in a car booty for 2 quid (bargin) andf then i used a plastic sanwhcih bag do do the edges


----------



## Dextersdad (Mar 28, 2008)

I just, erm, take it out! It's no hassle.


----------



## Joe1507 (Aug 11, 2008)

Haha yeah i think ill just take it out


----------



## Doodles (Aug 4, 2007)

Use a vacuum. If you buy one of these it stops damage to the vacuum.

Ash Can Filter for Vacuum Cleaners - Cast Iron Wood Burning Stoves - Machine Mart


----------



## Athravan (Dec 28, 2006)

If I am using a soil based substrate I would put a waterproof liner such as a plastic pond liner down as a base and sides. If doing something like this you can often just lift the liner out with a little spillage, but nothing major, and dump it elsewhere. Might be something for the future, I use it for wooden vivs to stop warping mostly but it does make it easier to clean out too.


----------



## eeji (Feb 22, 2006)

my frogs are on eco-earth too. When its time to change, I scoop out what I can by hand, then 'jetwash' the viv out with the shower 

(but ssshhhhhh!!!! don't tell the wife!!!)


----------



## start-up (Feb 28, 2008)

dont use it myself but my friend uses an open up garden refuse bag (big bin liner) on the base and then filles this with the earth, just picks up and empties out intothe wheelie bin outside (used to use the compost heap but his mum of all people told him to stop it, not sure why... 

M


----------

